# Gibson inspired wrist watch



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thought all you wrist watch enthusiasts would enjoy this:

http://senatus.net/article/nabucco-raymond-weil-inspired-gibson-sg-standard-guitar/










Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

So, other than the Gibson logo, how is it related to music?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> So, other than the Gibson logo, how is it related to music?


I have the same question. 

I wonder if it will be similar in price to this one at $4000.00?

http://www.amazon.com/Raymond-Weil-...214?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1427404611&sr=1-214


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

What's next?*

Coming to store shelves soon! Gibson brand 'Miracle Swirl' toilet cleaner (with the patented Dive Bomb Blast - shreds and crunches all that shit away!)*

???????????


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> * Gibson brand 'Miracle Swirl' toilet cleaner *


Available at a:

Rona
Home Depot
Shoppers Drug Mart
Rexall
Zellers
True Value
Home Hardware

near you


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice looking watch, and probably excessively priced to match. 

I would have liked to have seen some more "guitar" influence in it, like a pick shape or something taken from the iconic LP. (like the trapezoid, diamond inlay shape etc)

Something that says....Gibson without using words


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm wondering who is paying whom for the use of the logo? At least it's a better idea than the Apple watch.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmmm - I have a Gibson 'inspired' wrist watch....I don't wear it, and received it as a gift quite a few years ago. Here are some pics (some with flash, some without):





































I don't think it is in the same category as the watch in the original post, but I thought I would share it here nonetheless.


John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Very cool! Where did you get that? I want one too!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice looking watch. I'm sure it is in at least the high hundreds if not over $1000.00. You would think they could have a tuner or a metronome attached to it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The Gibson logo kills it for me.
Looks like something you can order from a merchandiser to give to your employees on their 25th anniversary.
Eatons used to do it with Rolex:
http://watchestobuy.com/RolexQuarterCenturyManual.htm/


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice watch. 

Must be one of them new metric watches.

90 O'clock? 240 O'clock?

I have nice watches. They're all pretty hard to tell the time with unless you have good light, LOL.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Very nice watch.
> 
> Must be one of them new metric watches.
> 
> ...


Its a tachymeter watch...basically used for precise timing...this one is pretty much a knockoff of a Rolex Daytona (famously worn by Paul Newman during his auto races).
http://gearpatrol.com/2014/02/04/timekeeping-101-read-bezel/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> http://gearpatrol.com/2014/02/04/timekeeping-101-read-bezel/


Thanks for the link to the very interesting information. 

It make this whole thread worthwhile.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

greco said:


> Thanks for the link to the very interesting information.
> 
> It make this whole thread worthwhile.
> 
> ...


Youre welcome!
I love watches in the same way I love/appreciate guitars...the craftsmanship, art and performance in motion, and the statement they make about the individual, and the enduring qualities of both (hopefully!).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Its a tachymeter watch...basically used for precise timing...this one is pretty much a knockoff of a Rolex Daytona (famously worn by Paul Newman during his auto races).
> http://gearpatrol.com/2014/02/04/timekeeping-101-read-bezel/



I know. I was just joking.

I have a Citizen Tachymeter. They put lots of attention into the bells and whistles but telling the time..... no numbers, lots of glitter.

They're more decoration than functional timepieces IMO.

I have poor eyesight. Maybe I need to go to an Apple watch that I can configure the way I like.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I know. I was just joking.
> 
> I have a Citizen Tachymeter. They put lots of attention into the bells and whistles but telling the time..... no numbers, lots of glitter.
> 
> ...


you know, I love watches and really like techy gizmos...yet that Apple watch has no appeal to me. Maybe down the road.
I agree with you on watches though. As a time piece, theyre obsolete. I see it as a piece of jewelry/fashion accessory exclusively.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Having one of these could increase your happiness.............if you have the guitar to go with it.










This one could help you with your practice time.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Diablo said:


> you know, I love watches and really like techy gizmos...yet that Apple watch has no appeal to me. Maybe down the road.
> I agree with you on watches though. *As a time piece, theyre obsolete. I see it as a piece of jewelry/fashion accessory exclusively.*


I can't ever see the day that I won't have a wrist watch to see the time at a glance. I never wear jewelry of any kind. A wrist watch is a functional tool for me and nothing else. I think of the few days in my life that I was between working watches and all I remember is the urgent drive to get a new one as soon as possible.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

love watches.

especially automatics. ever since I went auto, I don,t think i can go back to quartz (unless it was my sports watches)

raymond weil makes decent stuff for an entry level luxery watch company. if you wear this one on your strumming wrist you could wind while you play your les paul


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> you know, I love watches and really like techy gizmos...yet that Apple watch has no appeal to me. Maybe down the road.
> I agree with you on watches though. As a time piece, theyre obsolete. I see it as a piece of jewelry/fashion accessory exclusively.


I agree about the Apple watch, but at least you can see what time it is.


----------

